# lighting a rio 180



## JohnC (5 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently trying to refit a rio 180 and am having no joy with this fluval*see below* 100cm 2x45w t5 ballast i've bought.

The second replacement has arrived and still does not work. Bulbs flick on for a second then out again. I am now thinking it might be the very expensive fluval bulbs (bought because they are the only manufacturer of 45w t5 bulbs).

Thinking about sending it all back and getting a refund.

Can anyone suggest an alternative 100cm closed tank or open tank alternative? I think there are some 2x39w t5 ballasts out there including an eheim one i cannot find a price for.

Best Regards,
John

edit - made a mistake here it is a juwel ballast not a fluval one.


----------



## JohnC (5 Jan 2011)

i may have answered my own question.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Arcadia-i-Bar-AI4 ... 243wt_1139


----------



## Tom (5 Jan 2011)

Why not go back to the standard Juwel T5 light bar? More than enough light. Is it just that you want open top?

Tom


----------



## JohnC (5 Jan 2011)

double answered my own question

iquantics are doing a cheap 45w t5 bulb 

http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/index.p ... &TreeId=12


----------



## JohnC (5 Jan 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Why not go back to the standard Juwel T5 light bar? More than enough light. Is it just that you want open top?
> 
> Tom



edit *have just seen i did a error in the original post. i meant to write juwel but did fluval by accident.*

the tank ive got has a t8 ballast im upgrading. in preference i don't want an open top. the hi-lite ballast IS the juwel t5 bar but is a wierd size 45w bulb that up until about 10 minutes ago i thought you could only buy bulbs at 20 odd quid a go at.


----------



## Tom (5 Jan 2011)

Ahh ok, yeah I'd just get the hi-lite bar with those T5's. They do look cheap


----------



## mlgt (5 Jan 2011)

You can get a new bar or like me just add 2 additional T5's onto the flaps and then use 2 clips to hold the tubes in place.

Worked out nder Â£40 for the whole lot. I just use the 2x39w now and keep the juwel lights for when I am cleaning up the tank and trimming.


----------

